# 700whp at last.....



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

well today I went to the dyno with the new setup, which is just a .81 tang back housing and 4" downpipe, used to have a .68 and 3".
before #'s were 620 [email protected] 27psi
new setup [email protected] 100 more hp @7000 then before
turned up boost to 32psi made 700.3 hp& 620.6 tq. 158 more hp @ 7000.
normally I don't post up every time I go to the dyno but this time I felt that 700 was worth a post 
the sheet will be up in about a hour.
not sure but i think this might be the highest #"s from a water cooled car. if not let me know.
Chris Green


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*








wow, impressive numbers


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

good job chris let see thoes 9's now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PDXDubLove (May 13, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

good god!!!1


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (White16VJettaGLI)*

damn Chris. your making some real good numbers. t72 right?


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Did you bring your mothers spray wax and cotton for the wheel wells ???


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Congrats and still street driven!!!!


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_well today I went to the dyno with the new setup, which is just a .81 tang back housing and 4" downpipe, used to have a .68 and 3".
before #'s were 620 [email protected] 27psi
new setup [email protected] 100 more hp @7000 then before
turned up boost to 32psi made 700.3 hp& 620.6 tq. 158 more hp @ 7000.
normally I don't post up every time I go to the dyno but this time I felt that 700 was worth a post 
the sheet will be up in about a hour.
not sure but i think this might be the highest #"s from a water cooled car. if not let me know.
Chris Green


Merry Christmas suckers...


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_Did you bring your mothers spray wax and cotton for the wheel wells ???









its a show car only, t74 q trim .81 tang


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

NICE


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

sick! congrats









E


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I am at a loss for words......


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Damn. Sick numbers, but you're not worried about that AF up top?


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Damn. Sick numbers, but you're not worried about that AF up top? 

ya boost went up with out me knowing i didn't look at the boost gauge until like 6800 when i let off, I turned down boost and its fine, site at like 12.3 on my data logger his sniffer was also pretty old so it was a little off. injectors are just sitting at %100 right now they are only 650cc
little guys cant keep up








Chris


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (QuickK03Crap)*

Is that with the VP Import fuel? If the a/f from the dyno plot that was posted is to be believed that must be some bad ass fuel.
Sick #rs BTW. Congrats!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

if injectors are maxed why is it rich through peak torque then lean as both torque and hp are dropping? 
well edit to say not rich but 12:1 
nice # anyways just funky a/f. 


_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 8:23 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_Is that with the VP Import fuel? If the a/f from the dyno plot that was posted is to be believed that must be some bad ass fuel.

Exactly what I was thinking. Good stuff Chris.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (need_a_VR6)*

nope still c16
didnt want to watse the vp import yet


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

peak boost comes in at about 6200, boost went over 30psi which i didn't know it was, car only has a 3 bar sensor in there so any thing after 29.4 psi fuel was not being ramped that's the main cause of it going lean.
Chris


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*

I thought in your new setup u were gonna try diff high rev cams? is that the next step


----------



## spiritgun1 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*

please please please tell me you got a video of that dyno.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (spiritgun1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiritgun1* »_please please please tell me you got a video of that dyno. 

video...lol i had ch 7 news there. i have great video of it, just need to get it off the camra.
Chris


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggyVR6* »_I thought in your new setup u were gonna try diff high rev cams? is that the next step

correct thats next step coming soon.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

more RPMS will make or break that setup IMO making great power just need to get the powerband to keep cruising for a bit.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

need to go run 9s!!! 
good luck at the track tonight


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (sinisterh22a)*

let's get a pic of the car up here now.. 
but good ish man.. 
~greg


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (easy-dubs-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy-dubs-it* »_let's get a pic of the car up here now.. 
but good ish man.. 
~greg

Yeah, really.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Very nice. What fuel pressure are you running?
An I agree- post a pic.


_Modified by bobqzzi at 12:40 AM 6-16-2005_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_well today I went to the dyno with the new setup, which is just a .81 tang back housing and 4" downpipe, used to have a .68 and 3".
before #'s were 620 [email protected] 27psi
new setup [email protected] 100 more hp @7000 then before
turned up boost to 32psi made 700.3 hp& 620.6 tq. 158 more hp @ 7000.
normally I don't post up every time I go to the dyno but this time I felt that 700 was worth a post 
the sheet will be up in about a hour.
not sure but i think this might be the highest #"s from a water cooled car. if not let me know.
Chris Green


Nice work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (eiprich)*

click on my site, tons on there.
Chris


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Nice top end flow... (how about a larger housing?)
see if you can keep the ~all the torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yeah, get some 720's or 880's

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_click on my site, tons on there.
Chris

boo...
those are all old as dirt... 
these were the only updated units i could find.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Steve Soda)*

GREAT JOB CHRIS ! ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
video...lol i had ch 7 news there. i have great video of it, just need to get it off the camra.
Chris 


Nice







post up that vid when you can..


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (C2Motorsports)*

nice work!!! that is some sick power. What transmission are you running? also i'm assuming it has, clutch, LSD, axles maybe. But are the actual gears any different/custom/stronger?

Either way man sick sick sick good work, what kind of engine management?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Banditt007)*

good chit... That thing is gonna haul balls (not that it was ever slow)
Its cummins, by the way(no G)... Only saying that cause I am jealous


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Banditt007)*

i think he has stock gears and a quafe lsd i remember brian bustling his balls about the stock gears


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (ShaggyVR6)*

WTF do I even try sometimes








Seriously...that is hawt $hit. 
Big congratulations for the VW forced induction crowd!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_WTF do I even try sometimes








Seriously...that is hawt $hit. 
Big congratulations for the VW forced induction crowd!


Just lookin at that dyno rap makes me wanna pee my pants, turn off my computer, and throw it out my window.....


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Steve Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Soda* »_









If you could richen it up into the 12's on the top end. Look how the power drops off in relation to the A/F, and interpolate your own chart from there.. I bet you could have hit 720+.
Great work my friend. Great work.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Banditt007)*

hes running the quaife 6speed tranny with lsd and axles of course and with SDS engine management.. now lets see the 4th VR6 into the 9's already! *USP* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (MiamiVr6T)*

Its the quaife 6 speed set with a pelaquin diff and dss stage 5 axles.
custom short runner intake mani, atp stage 2 exhaust housing, tail 48mm wastegate.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_ with SDS engine management.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (veedub11)*

I think most people have answered all the questions, if not let me know.
about the SDS i never thought it would take me this far, only reason why I might go DTA now is because of the 3 bar map sensor.
If anyone is from the NC area i will be running at the rock next weekend for the nopi event.
Chris Green 


_Modified by BALLIN-AUDI at 12:30 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_ SDS i never thought it would take me this far, only reason why I might go DTA now is because of the 3 bar map sensor.
Chris Green 

_Modified by BALLIN-AUDI at 12:30 PM 6-16-2005_


Chris, Just get a new map sensor and wire it in...
keep the SDS.
I'll see if I can track down a ~ 4bar pressure sensor.
(unless you think ~45psi boost won't cover you)
Lets chat next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you would need to rescale all the maps to do that... or think really hard about everything because values would not be what they say... 
Not sure if you can do that.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_you would need to rescale all the maps to do that... or think really hard about everything because values would not be what they say... 
Not sure if you can do that. 

SDS supports 3 bar map sensors. Why wouldn't the values be what they say, or are you talking about using a 4 bar map sensor? Do SDS units come pre-calibrated for a particular MAP sensor? Do you need to send it back to Racetec to have them recalibrate the ECU if you change MAP sensors or is it an option in the software?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vfarren)*

It would have to be changed internally for the 4bar, or any other sensor. It's still 0-5v (probably) but a different curve. You can probably get away with one of the smaller Motorola sensors (go up to 400kpa absolute) and you might be able to tune around it. Unfortunately the MAP scaling values would be WAY off, as the voltage/MAP range is different. Just hope for a linear offset, and go tuning.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It would have to be changed internally for the 4bar, or any other sensor. It's still 0-5v (probably) but a different curve. You can probably get away with one of the smaller Motorola sensors (go up to 400kpa absolute) and you might be able to tune around it. Unfortunately the MAP scaling values would be WAY off, as the voltage/MAP range is different. Just hope for a linear offset, and go tuning.


thats correct,


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_If anyone is from the NC area i will be running at the rock next weekend for the nopi event.

[email protected]#$ YEAH!!! I'll be there for SURE!!!! 
I can't wait to see this piece up close. Time to go tell the locals!....
See ya next weekend!!!
Jason


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vdubspeed)*

i might be able to make the race also. hopefully i have my car finished. and chris won't be the only vw/fwd car running the turbo 6 class anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_I think most people have answered all the questions, if not let me know.
about the SDS i never thought it would take me this far, only reason why I might go DTA now is because of the 3 bar map sensor.

Those numebrs are awesome, and the fact that its running sds makes it even cooler...
What are you doing on the ignition side of the SDS? Can't be the stock coilpacks still can it?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Sleepy Mk1)*

3 bar is the max the sds ecu will see.
you can still plug in the 4 bar, but keep then re tune it, and dont pay any attention to any pressure values the sds shows, just think of the values as variables for pressure.
you only have so many data points on the grid for the map.
when you go to a bigger sensor, you just loose resolution.
the 4 bar sensor would have "off the chart" resolution.
like every value would increase 2 psi


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (speed51133!)*

big smoke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Good Job Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Good Job Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul

thanks guys for all the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's now i just need to get this car to hook up in NC some how.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*

niiiiiice looking curve there Chris! It looks like the turbo had some help waking up








I'd be interested to see what tires you used/how it was strapped down, I've had some issues with VR's already in the 5-600hp range, but one was because it had to dyno in 3rd.
I didnt know you had a quaife trans in there.... good luck in NC!
Kevin


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*



lugnuts said:


> niiiiiice looking curve there Chris! It looks like the turbo had some help waking up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Chris, Just get a new map sensor and wire it in...
keep the SDS.
I'll see if I can track down a ~ 4bar pressure sensor.
(unless you think ~45psi boost won't cover you)
Lets chat next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff

If he's going to be hitting 45 psi of boost, he might as well get a bigger compressor housing, so he can run the same boost, keep the 3 BAR, and keep the 3 BAR resolution, and make even more power.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








When is too much too much? Can you even hook 6th? I have problems hooking 350-400whp in 3rd and 4th. I have no idea how you could hook double that. You're insane...
in the membrane... INSANE IN THE BRAIN!


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
If he's going to be hitting 45 psi of boost, he might as well get a bigger compressor housing, so he can run the same boost, keep the 3 BAR, and keep the 3 BAR resolution, and make even more power.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








When is too much too much? Can you even hook 6th? I have problems hooking 350-400whp in 3rd and 4th. I have no idea how you could hook double that. You're insane...
in the membrane... INSANE IN THE BRAIN!

i havent been on the street since the new setup but before at 620 it use to spin 4th pretty good and hook&spin 5th dead hook 6th that was on a m&h dot.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

that great chris I hope you can get 800whp soon with tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (fvdub00)*

I ran 36 pounds on a 3 bar map sensor... If SDS works like Haltech, you just have to tune more injector at that last point. It worked perfect for me, running the E6K.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_i havent been on the street since the new setup but before at 620 it use to spin 4th pretty good and hook&spin 5th dead hook 6th that was on a m&h dot.

I'd LOVE to see that thing on the street


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Sh*t


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (KVR6turbo)*

i second that
Good ****
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
I ran 36 pounds on a 3 bar map sensor... If SDS works like Haltech, you just have to tune more injector at that last point. It worked perfect for me, running the E6K.



thats what im doing now.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (skillton)*

just search the web for ****box jetta vs modded r1, u can see how bad the jetta stretches the 05 r1 from a 60-190 mph roll, then the gsxr1000 and busa come up after


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_just search the web for ****box jetta vs modded r1, u can see how bad the jetta stretches the 05 r1 from a 60-190 mph roll, then the gsxr1000 and busa come up after


links are dead.


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (veedub11)*

congrats! 9's should definetly be in your future!! that is just sick!


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

What? 190mph is sick. I would **** myself going that fast in a jetta


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vwmotorsports)*

a stock mk4 vr6 with a chip can do 160 so u can get close to ****ting your self


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_when you go to a bigger sensor, you just loose resolution.


That would be a pain for a full street car but for a mostly strip/all strip car I'm sure its liveable. 
Good luck in NC Chris!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (ShaggyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggyVR6* »_a stock mk4 vr6 with a chip can do 160 so u can get close to ****ting your self

Is that before or after you push it out of a plane?


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (veedub11)*

lol, i have the bike video if someone wants to host it
_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Is that before or after you push it out of a plane?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

ill host it for you just send me an im


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_lol, i have the bike video if someone wants to host it

chirs isnt there a video of u on southfloridaracing racing like 3 bikes.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spiritgun1 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (djmike1)*

he may have that video of racing bikes but the vwvortex will never have it.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (djmike1)*

here is the video
here


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vr6chris)*

"damn"


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (veedub11)*

GPS on the video was 189MPH, that was also on stock tranny, fastest i have gone with the 6spd is 194MPH GPS, gets there faster then i can even think about it.
Chris Green 


_Modified by BALLIN-AUDI at 2:52 PM 6-17-2005_


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_here is the video
here 


Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (KIEZERJOSE)*

that video is crazy


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Absolut_VW)*

trying to edit the dyno video now, anyone good at this crap?
Chris


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_trying to edit the dyno video now, anyone good at this crap?
Chris

yeah IM nebulight... ill send him an im on aim.


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

whats it like to feel a 450 hp jump in just 1000 Rpms?


_Modified by lithguy at 11:41 AM 6-20-2005_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_whats it like to feel a 450 hp jump in just 1000k Rpms?

I imagine it's a very gradual thing. 1 million rpm (1000k) is a pretty long time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sick results none the less


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

holy f*ck... 194mph in a jetta must be pretty scary


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (skillton)*

i watched chris kick the shi.t out of a tt porsche in bradenton. car is sick 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_trying to edit the dyno video now, anyone good at this crap?
Chris

Chris, if you can get raw footage onto a cd or dvd I can edit it and host it for you. Let me know.

Eric


----------



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... ([email protected])*

dude, you are ****ing insane. You are my hero, I would love to school a modded crotch rocket with a jetta.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Unreal.
I can't believe that thing is still on the street! That is the coolest part.
Ryan


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (veedub11)*

Quote, originally posted by ShaggyVR6 » 
a stock mk4 vr6 with a chip can do 160 so u can get close to ****ting your self 
Is that before or after you push it out of a plane? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

been pegged out the rpm to 7 grand in 5th gear. cone filter,removed resonator,and chip, no **** in the pants. on the autobahn I've only been to 150mph









_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 5:37 AM 6-20-2005_


_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 5:39 AM 6-20-2005_


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (blue98jettavr6)*

dont feel like reading 3 pgs what motor is in this car?


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_dont feel like reading 3 pgs what motor is in this car?

A VR6


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (lithguy)*

turbo? or sc?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

damn, just read the first page. its only 3 pages anyway. you wasted more time posting up these questions when you could have found the answer yourself in half the time


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_damn, just read the first page. its only 3 pages anyway. you wasted more time posting up these questions when you could have found the answer yourself in half the time

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (eurosportgti)*

Why vist a forum,if u dont want to read anything,or is it u just want to see the nice pictures.
Why should someone else bother to answer your question,if u cant even be bothered to read a couple of pages ,and as stated the time it took u to type in and ask and wait for a reply u could have read the couple of pages


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (rossmc1)*

Chris
Stock tranny ?? Like open dif





























What's your secret ? I see Stage I Kinetic making doughnuts out of 3rd gear.. !! Must be some gangsta driving..


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (fastslc)*

stock tranny before meaning stock gears... but with lsd of course..


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (MiamiVr6T)*

ok the car use to have stock gears last season making 620whp,
now thanks to AUTOTECH/Quaife the car has a Quaife 6spd gear set. so far 29 pass's on the tranny and about 10 dyno pulls as well.
Chris Green


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_ok the car use to have stock gears last season making 620whp,
now thanks to AUTOTECH/Quaife the car has a Quaife 6spd gear set. so far 29 pass's on the tranny and about 10 dyno pulls as well.
Chris Green 

yes but are those quaife gears stock?


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (sinisterh22a)*

Damn dude... You're pushing CART type of numbers. You have 2.8L right? They use 2.65L and make 750hp crank, you're pushing 800. Now if you could lose about 1000lbs, you'd be able to race that thing in CART. Congrats!
Speedy G


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Speedy G)*

wow congrats on those numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Nice work, I always knew 9s were right around the corner for you.
Goodluck in NC, you better come back with a 9sec timeslip.
Congrats Chris, Ill have to come by the shop and check it out soon as I get my bucket running.


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 8:38 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Chris
Stock tranny ?? Like open dif





























What's your secret ? I see Stage I Kinetic making doughnuts out of 3rd gear.. !! Must be some gangsta driving..
















I am on a stock O2J gear box with a peloquin... Hell, I am still running stock 2.0 16V axles...
Don't know what exactly to atrribute something like that to... maybe it is driving... Or maybe we are just lucky.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

these VR6's have a torque curve like a cat C-13... that definantly doesn't help with the traction.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_these VR6's have a torque curve like a cat C-13... that definantly doesn't help with the traction. 

The race car still doesn't make as much TQ as my truck, last time i dynoed the truck was 820tq.








Chris Green


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Diesels are beast. Mine made 162whp and 283 torque. Chris. you should run BioD.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

two mo days


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

thought you guys might be interested!! 3.5 bar map sensor good for 50 psi...
http://store.summitracing.com/...h.asp
just ordered one of those bad boys! they also have one good for 70 psi for all you big boost guys out there!


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeGaMoNk_turbo* »_thought you guys might be interested!! 3.5 bar map sensor good for 50 psi...
http://store.summitracing.com/...h.asp
just ordered one of those bad boys! they also have one good for 70 psi for all you big boost guys out there!










getting a map sensor is not the problem, its getting the sds to have the map to tune 30+.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_

getting a map sensor is not the problem, its getting the sds to have the map to tune 30+.

Nah, its cake, actually. (to re-map with an ~non 3 bar sensor)
I bet you could do it in an ~hour if you felt like you wanted MORE
power....








Good luck this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

freakin amazing. ill be in NC this weekend so i may be able to see you run again. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (ChristoffRudolff)*

SON OF A MOTHER!!!
The vr continues to amaze me...Ppl can talk static about the outdated design, but look at those #'s hoes


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (nuugen)*

I now wonder about the 2.8 24V VR6 design now.. Better breathing capability ??


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_I now wonder about the 2.8 24V VR6 design now.. Better breathing capability ??









i have no doubt the 24v can make 1000hp.


----------



## RacerCorrado (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
i have no doubt the 24v can make 1000hp.

Start on your new project


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
i have no doubt the 24v can make 1000hp.

im dropping off the donor car on july 5th....


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

So when are you going to start work on that Benz?


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laurent* »_So when are you going to start work on that Benz?









its funny you say that, we are driving in the car right now on the way to NC and she is yelling at me that she wants HIDS.
Chris Green


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
its funny you say that, we are driving in the car right now on the way to NC and she is yelling at me that she wants HIDS.
Chris Green

what the hell chrissy... its 4:40 and still not post stating "9 second BLAST down the track!!! [email protected]+"
*sigh*


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Steve Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Soda* »_
what the hell chrissy... its 4:40 and still not post stating "9 second BLAST down the track!!! [email protected]+"
*sigh*









That's wasssup. F-show cars








P


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
That's wasssup. F-show cars








P

i was just quoting what im hoping to see from him if he posts later.
i stil have no idea what he ran yet soo...


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
That's wasssup. F-show cars








P

actually, i decided to call him, [email protected] on a bogged out launch... 
guess we will have to see huh?








im going to think it will go...


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Congrats Chris.








Don't let the Supra's win!


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_Congrats Chris.








Don't let the Supra's win!









You can say that again! 

1	Chris Green VW Jetta 9.808 150.43
Congratulations Chris
Nopi Turbo 6


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (VRQUICK)*

congrats chris
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_You can say that again! 

1	Chris Green VW Jetta 9.808 150.43
Congratulations Chris
Nopi Turbo 6

Hell Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (KrautFed)*

DAMNIT!!!! Why did I have to make dinner reservations!!!
I missed that $hit. I could kill myself.
Great job Chris!!!
Jason


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubed)*

damn right!! congrats!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (VRQUICK)*

wow... nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whats up with some resent pics


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (charly_guan)*

Glad to see you out there making better and better passes. Followed your car for awhile now, congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







!!!


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (fvdub00)*

you go girl!!!
j/k
its great to see 700whp push a jetta into the 9's
i would hope with some larger injectors to support that 32 psi, she should be mid 9's.
congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vwmotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmotorsports* »_What? 190mph is sick. I would **** myself going that fast in a jetta









i would **** going that fast in anything

your the man chris, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BlackVentoVR6)*

things are lookin good...
http://ndra.nopi.com/eqraces/d...o%206


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (vdubspeed)*

Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Mad Mel)*

what happened in final round he blow is transmission or something 
http://ndra.nopi.com/eqraces/d...o%206


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (ShaggyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggyVR6* »_what happened in final round he blow is transmission or something 
http://ndra.nopi.com/eqraces/d...o%206

i had lots of good times this weekend and lots of bad, final rounds my hood pins were not down and it flew up and cracked the window. all that after taking the head off and putting a gasket back on, always has to be something stupid.
Chris


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
i had lots of good times this weekend and lots of bad, final rounds my hood pins were not down and it flew up and cracked the window. all that after taking the head off and putting a gasket back on, always has to be something stupid.
Chris

But the Head Spacer held right








C2
C'YA at Waterfest Chris....


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
But the Head Spacer held right








C2
C'YA at Waterfest Chris....

yep spacer was fine so was the gasket, the head just lifted from the studs being over a year old.
Chris Green


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

the hood again!







dammit.. the monster wanted to come out of its cage once more.. keep him strapped


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (MiamiVr6T)*

kick ass job on breaking into the 9s. I am also trying to build a drag car that will break into the hopefully 10s. This is my first turbo buildup. If you dont mind mabee you could give me some advise on my build. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2060548
later


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (MK123GTi)*

Chris
Post some updated pics of that engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope that 5 bar map sensor holds up


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (liquidtension)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (edot)*

what coils are you running with the SDS? great job on some sick numbers!!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_what coils are you running with the SDS? great job on some sick numbers!!

And what system are you running? The 'F' setup?


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (leebro61)*

congrats! 
very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (Kilmer)*

stay tuned for 800+ with the 034efi system. very soon
Chris Green


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 700whp at last..... (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Are you using any kind of limiter on your steering rack? In the pictures it looks like the tires are so close to the fenders that turning the wheels to pull from the staging lanes onto the track would cause a rub.
What are you running for front and rear struts/springs?


----------

